# 92 Maxima and Speedo



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a 1992 Maxima and the speedometer and odometer are not working. Is this an electroic issue or a sensor for the fromt wheels? any help is much appreciated.

Sabastian


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Could be a bad sensor if it's an electronic spedo/odometer, or a bad gear if mechanical... just a thought


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you don't feel like tinkering with it, I say bring it in. I'm not sure if the 92 max has electronic speedo or mechanical speedo, but it could be anything between the speed sensor on the tranny to the actual speedometer, or anything in between.


----------



## ohiohillbilies (Apr 14, 2005)

*Spedometer problem*



Sabastian said:


> I have a 1992 Maxima and the speedometer and odometer are not working. Is this an electroic issue or a sensor for the fromt wheels? any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Sabastian



There is a mechanical sensor on the tranny that sends the info to the dash. The dash is all electrical. No cable. If you are on the drivers side of the car looking down the back of the engine, its approximately in the middle on the tranny. Its round and black with one wire going up to the wireing harness going accross the top of the engine. On screw in the top hold it in. When you pull it out, it has a gear that runs off the trans and sends the info to the dash. This part may be the problem.


----------



## abandoned (May 14, 2005)

In the 2 years i spent as a Nissan tech and the 90,000 miles i've put on various gen 3's...the speedo head in the cluster is most probably your trouble.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've seen both the gauge and speed sensor fail on these cars, and have repaired dozens of them. the symptoms are similar for both.


----------

